# Chicks



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I have 6 chicks. They are all about 8-9 weeks old. I have them in tote in garage. When should i move them into coop safely. Or exactly what age can chicks produce own warmth.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

When they are fully feathered, it's warm outside and they have others to huddle with. Sometimes a heat light is useful outside too.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I have 19 that are 6 weeks old, that have been in coop and run for a week. I live in south Georgia. Its 20 degrees below normal high of 70 and low 30's at night. I have a heat lamp hanging in the coop for them. They are lined up on ramp to get out in mornings.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like everything is spot on. Now just protect against predators and you're all set.


----------

